# ARRRGGGGGHH BOSTON!!!



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

...thats all I had to say..


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Sorry, Mindy, but I am an Indians fan--we lived there for 7 years prior to CA. I cheered for Boston in 2004 when they beat NY, but this is somebody elses turn (can you say Indians?)


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Nope...can't say it yet. I'd choke. Much like the indians will do for the next 3 games.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry, Mindy, I haven't followed baseball since the Mets didn't make it to the playoffs and I had won the ticket lottery and was able to get tickets to a playoff home game. Can you hear me saying :hurt:?


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

ahaha..at least you're not a yankees fan.  I can deal with the mets. Pedro went to the mets.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YANKEES?! BOOOOOOOOOO! I hate the Yankees! The Mets are MY team!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Keep Hope Alive...
*
BTW GO Rockies !!!  
*
*'Lo*


----------

